
Asymmetric Field Reversal Found on the Sun - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120421203959.htm
======
gjm11
Original source: [http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hinode/news/pole-
asymmetry...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hinode/news/pole-
asymmetry.html)

What ScienceDaily has added to this: (1) They've removed one of the figures.
(2) They've removed links to the Hinode and SOHO websites. (3) They've added
lots of largely irrelevant links of their own, all of course to their own
site(s).

Please, everyone: stop linking to ScienceDaily and PhysOrg. They do at least
usually provide a link to the original source: point at that instead.

~~~
js2
Let's try an experiment. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3875706>

